# Could your computer have a mental illness, what could it be?



## NicNak (Dec 19, 2008)

I just thought of a silly game.  

What personality does your computer have and what mental illness diganosis would you say your computer might have? If any.

What is it's prognosis?

Lets consider the computer, the hardware to be the brain aspect and the operating system to be influences and experiences of the computer.

Even if your not a computer techie, do your best.  It is all in fun 



My laptop is a cheapy.  Very under estimated for it's abilities.  It is constantly challenged by the operating system (Vista) but it continues to rise to the top.  

Laptop is strong and continuiously makes up for the operation systems potential downfalls (which are many).  

Although the conflicts between the laptop and the operation system are many, resolve is always found.

With a good dosage of anti-virus, the laptop continues to remain very stable and it's prognosis looks very good.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 19, 2008)

My computer has a clinical history of OCD marked by a constant compulsion to 'upgrade' itself.  This has continued unresolved for over 2 years despite the fact that such efforts at self-improvement can result in a depressive episode requiring stabilization.


----------



## Sparrow (Dec 19, 2008)

My P4 has been fine ever since Father Merrin's exorcism was a success.


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 19, 2008)

My computer is a workaholic through not fault of its own.  Its master is merciless.  Through wiry moans, buzzing, it complains.  It suffers because there's no one around to  truly understand its needs - no upgrades here.  

Its self-esteem is always kicked down - no grand aspirations here - it will probably never rise to a higher calling than internet usage and word processsing....poor computer.


----------

